# Kirkhouse Merry Tune



## Mandapoo13 (12 December 2016)

Would be grateful for any information on "Merry" - Kirkhouse Merry Tune - does anyone know of a Clydesdale mare last entry in Passport for her location was Toomard, Ballinasloe, Co Galloway she is 16.2hh approx 13 years old . We are trying to piece together her history, just really interested in where she has been and what she has done etc. We wondered if any one knew her or previously owned her. Any information no matter how little would be greatly appreciated.


----------

